# Сколиоз 2 ст, грудного отдела. МИНИ-КОМПЛЕКС ДЛЯ ПОЗВОНОЧНИКА Елены Плужник



## Kirara (14 Июн 2012)

Кто то пробовал МИНИ-КОМПЛЕКС ДЛЯ ПОЗВОНОЧНИКА Елены Плужник? Начиталась о нем много хорошего, межет он мог бы исправить сколиоз хоть чуть чуть, мне 23 и я очень комплексую по этому поводу. Там пишут что больничное ЛФК безнадежное, а эти упражнения в реале помогают. Может кто то покупал этот диск, отзовитесь, пожалуйста.


----------



## Tigresss (3 Дек 2014)

Я купила. Пока нравится (только начала).


----------

